# hayloft construction question



## mva5142 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello All,

We are getting horses later this summer and I am looking at building a hayloft over a couple of our horse stalls to store hay. Each stall is 10'x12'. I have looked at span charts for lumber and see that a 2x8 can span about 11' when 16" on center. This was with a snow load of 40 lbs/sqft and a dead load of 15 lbs/sqft. Total load of 55 lbs/sqft

Based on roof height and size, I think I can get about 75 square bales above each stall, giving me a total weight of about 3750lbs over a 120 square feet, or a load of about 32 lbs/sqft.

I would use the 2x8's to bridge the 10' span. They would be tied into 2x10's at each end with heavy duty joist hangers

Not having much construction experience and not wanting to squish a horse that we just got for my daughter, will 2x8's on 16" centers be sufficient to support that weight? I would have 1/2" osb for the decking.

Thanks to any and all.

Matt


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

16 centers is very advisable, regarding OSB, my only experience with it was very bad for roofing applications. Others may pipe in and advise better, however I will never use it again. I had to replace all of it on my garage, if any moisture ever gets to it, it will swell and eventually rot out. I'm sure the pitch of the roof will come into play too, but if you use it, just make sure it's sealed well with tar paper or you will be replacing it quite soon. What is the price difference with that vs regular roof decking?


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I would say no to OSB it is sawdust and glue with chunks in it. Personally I would go to 2X12 and use 5/4 deck lumber to top it off. The hay loft in my grand fathers barn was bigger but used 2in rough sawn oak for flooring.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I was also going to suggest rough sawn oak. If you get it from the Amish mills it would probably be cheaper that construction grade pine and chipboard. And a lot stronger and permanent.

I don't know where your located, but rough sawn oak and pine are the same price at the Amish mills in gladwin and mio.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Your span numbers look good as far as code, if there's doubt on potential weight you could go to 12" centers. I prefer to set joists on a beam or girder but hangers are acceptable if used properly. I wouldn't use 1/2" osb, but 3/4" t&g glued and ring shanked would be fine. The Disadvantage I see is it will be slick, the advantages are easier to sweep, chaff/dust etc doesn't get through and you're putting down larger pieces. The rough sawn suggestion allows you to have a less slick floor, but may let stuff through. You're also doing more cutting with more pieces.

It may seem stupid, but if you can have good guardrail it would be safer.


----------



## tcnailbender (Jan 7, 2011)

I built one for a customer a couple of years ago. Probably over built with 
with 2x10 at 12 inch on center. Used 5/4 board gapped to allowed for airflow for hay to dry. I'm told hay can catch on fire if not enough ventilation.


----------



## mva5142 (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to thank all for their help. It is great.

I decided to go with 2x8's 12" on center. I am going with 2x10's as the rim or ledger board that the 2x8's hang from. 

I am looking for other options for the decking other than OSB. I tried a sawmill close to the house, but their rough sawn stuff was crazy high. Their are some amish sawmills about an hour north of me, just having trouble getting in touch with them. In the meantime, I will get the framing up and keep looking for decking.

Thanks all for your help!

Enjoy the sunshine, we are boiling off our first batch of maple sap today. Got about 45 gallons to go through.

I love spring.

Matt


----------

